# Conjugador de Verbos



## AquadiG

Alguien conoce alguna pagina donde se muestren la conjugacion de los verbos en rumano en cada una de sus formas?


----------



## Rayines

AquadiG said:


> Alguien conoce alguna pagina donde se muestren la conjugacion de los verbos en rumano en cada una de sus formas?


*¿Verbix?*


----------



## mikey21

> *¿Verbix?*



"Subjonctiv" es un poco raro, más a menudo se dice "conjunctiv".


----------



## Rayines

mikey21 said:


> "Subjonctiv" es un poco raro, más a menudo se dice "conjunctiv".
> 
> Un regalo para aprender rumano: hablando de los tiempos pasados del indicativo, en rumano el perfecto compuesto (perfect compus) se usa más a menudo que los otros tiempos del pasado. El pluscuamperfecto (mai mult ca perfect) y el pretérito simple (perfect simplu) casi nunca *se *oyen.


----------



## mikey21

¡Gracias por la correccion Rayines!

Vi que Aquadi ha escrito en español y creí que está aprendiendo rumano. Cuando vi que rumano es su idioma materno, había borrado eso.


----------



## AquadiG

Muchas Gracias.. Escribio mi esposa, ella quiere aprender rumano. Yo, español


----------

